# there is only 1 person I blame for this....



## Mamafy

...... a certain Toon/snettyb :rofl:





https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l213/mum24premmie/IMG_1299.jpg



Look what you've done to me :shock:


----------



## polo_princess

WHAT :shock:


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG Mamafry!!!Huuuuuge congratulations!!!!!x

ETA:After reading Hollys reply is it???Are you???


----------



## amym

That's beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mamafy said:


> ...... a certain Toon/snettyb :rofl:
> 
> 
> Look what you've done to me :shock:

Turkey baster job was it? :lolly: :rofl:

Congrats again hun :hugs: So chuffed for you


----------



## Mamafy

I'm going to count just how many :shock: there are in this thread :lol:

Yes it is me :shock:


----------



## polo_princess

Dont believe you,your pulling my pisser :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Yay!!!!Huuuge congrats!!xx


----------



## Mamafy

polo_princess said:


> Dont believe you,your pulling my pisser :rofl:

Ask Wobbles :lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I said that Holly!! But then I realised she wasnt.....


----------



## polo_princess

Did she get you pregnant? :rofl:

Well *picks jaw back up off the floor* ... im glad i was sitting/laying down when i read that, wow, shocker of the year so far :shock:

But massive congratulations hun, dead chuffed for you really :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mamafy

She jinxed me Holly :lol:

She put a thread on on the sister site saying I should have another, I told her she was going to jinx me :lol:


----------



## Mamafy

Mervs Mum said:


> I said that Holly!! But then I realised she wasnt.....
> 
> View attachment 76024

You've took twitchy over I see :lol:


----------



## polo_princess

Well .... im going for a fag now, need to recover!! :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:shock:OMG OMG OMG.....I'm stumped for words!

Huge congrats, wow I'm gobsmacked but dead chuffed for you!!! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

polo_princess said:


> Well .... im going for a fag now, need to recover!! :rofl:



^^^^^^^^^^^that's what Wobbles said!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mamafy

Mervs Mum said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Well .... im going for a fag now, need to recover!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^that's what Wobbles said!! :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

It was, wasn't it? :rofl:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think she added a voddy to it as well!!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

OMG

:shock:

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ooo Congrats!!! xXx


----------



## lollylou1

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HUNNY, im really pleased for u

Lou
xxx


----------



## louise1302

OMFG huge congratulations xx (i cant remember the keyboard shortcut to the googly eyes so pretend i did one) :rofl:


----------



## Linzi

:|

Wow!!! Congrats!!!

X


----------



## Vickie

:shock: Congrats! :)


----------



## SugarKisses

congrats x x


----------



## T'elle

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## nessajane

OMG huge congrats hunni :hugs: xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:happydance: OMG! What news to wake up to! Huge congratulations honey :hugs:
xx


----------



## daisy74

*Congrats!!!!!!!*


----------



## bellascar

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## sabby52

OMG hun I am so pleased for you, congrats :)


----------



## charliebear

:shock: Congratulations hun. x


----------



## Jo

:shock: erm wow, shit so not expecting to see that .
Congratulations darling!! :hugs:
Too early for the voddy,will settle for a strong coffee and a fag
Wow!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I said it a couple of times already but once more OMFG :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jo

Mervs Mum said:


> I said it a couple of times already but once more OMFG :rofl: :rofl:

Totally agree, can't get my head around this, are we sure this isn't a wind up??
I think it's just an old one ahe had hanging around in a drawer :rofl:


----------



## Sovereign

OMG congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

*falls of chair* seriously?

omg congrats!!!!


xxx


----------



## Charlotteee

Massive congrats hun xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## kaylynn040485

Congrats Kx


----------



## needausername

Congrats!!


----------



## princess_bump

:happydance: HUGE congratulations honey! xx


----------



## babesx3

woo hoo
congratulations!! :)


----------



## Vicks

Congratulations x


----------



## spencerbear

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

Oh congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandy81

:happydance: HUGE congrats hun xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Haha no wayyy!

:shock:

Congrats you!! xx


----------



## scrummy mummy

congrats hun xx


----------



## ALY

CONGRATULATIONS :baby:

so pleased for u xxx


----------



## dizzy65

ooh congrats


----------



## clairebear

Omg!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

i still cant believe it :lol:


----------



## Eoz

I'm gobsmacked! 6 kids and I thought I was nuts at having my 5th.Congrats hun xx


----------



## Blah11

OMG!


----------



## helen1234

shit the bed hunni :)

huggge congratulations xxxx


----------



## Mamafy

Thank you all :hugs:

Its sank in a little today :yipee:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

what u been eatting... i want some u lucky thing!


----------



## AP

:shock: <- you can add that one to the tally :rofl:

Congratulations mamafy!


----------



## bambikate

Wow congrats Hun x


----------



## XQueenieX

Please someone help me, im new here and i dont know how to post a thread or put my trimester and kids links up. Someone help me


----------



## Damita

Congrats!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats!


----------



## Arcanegirl

OMG and holy cow!

huge congrats :D


----------



## Tiff

Big big big congrats!!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## alio

Man alive! That's smashing! Everyone's up the duff! x


----------



## Panda_Ally

:shock: Congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## passengerrach

congrats :)


----------



## moochacha

:yellow: Xx Congratulations xX :yellow:


----------



## DonnaBallona

many many congratulations xx


----------



## Bec L

Wow~! Congrats!


----------



## todteach

Congrats!


----------



## Pops

Oh bloody hell, how did I miss this!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:

Awesome news hun, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

wow!!! congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Snowball

OMG congrats! :happydance:


----------



## leeanne

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I missed this!??!!

Congratulations sweetie!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~KACI~

What leeanne said :shock: 

Just saw your name amnd did a double take:haha: 

Massive congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Wow cant believe i missed this also :lol: Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

:-o OMG mega congrats hun x


----------



## RedRose19

congrats :D


----------



## Gwizz

Huge congrats!!!! xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

congrats!!!!


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats :) xx


----------



## pinkmummy

:shock: OMG

Congrats hun!! I thought you were taking the pee too :blush: x


----------



## wantababybump

Just seeing this now!! Huge congrats to you!! xx


----------



## hayzeb

Hooray!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

WHAAAAA-- Awesome! Congratulations :mamafy: (couldn't resist. Has your name on it. What????) :rofl: 
So that's another :crib: for you then :)


----------



## AppleBlossom

I can't believe I missed this, HUGE congrats chuck! x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:shock: Huge congrats :)


----------



## Jem

wow huge congrats!!!!!! xxx


----------



## DolceBella

rafwife said:


> Mamafy said:
> 
> 
> ...... a certain Toon/snettyb :rofl:
> 
> 
> Look what you've done to me :shock:
> 
> Turkey baster job was it? :lolly: :rofl:
> 
> Congrats again hun :hugs: So chuffed for youClick to expand...

 
The turkey baster!!!:rofl::rofl: snettyb is too funny!!

Huge congratulations!!!!


----------

